# Soil Test 2020 Results and Plan



## Ironman77 (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi guys - just got my soil test results from Waypoint in Richmond. The results were a bit surprising. I assumed that my overall weak color of my lawn was due in part to low iron, but the results don't seem to bear that out. Looks like I'm really low in P and K.

So far this year I have put down 0.3 lb/N of Urea and a 1/2 app of prodiamine 0-0-7 granular in late March, and last weekend I put down Carbon X at the 0.5 lb/N rate and sprayed Simple Lawn Solutions Soil Loosener and Soil Hume. 
Image

Last 3 years I've had a lawn service for herbicides and fertilizer, but I decided I wanted to take matters into my own hands this year. Lawn is mostly TTTF, with a ~ 200 sqft section of Zoysia on the side. Lawn service had been overseeding with TTTF fall and spring to recover from damage from the prior owners. I overseeded with KBG last year to increase reparability of the turf. Any thoughts on how to approach a plan for improving the soil this year?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your pH is slightly low. You will need to apply calcitic lime at 30lb/ksqft.

Phosphorous, potassium and sulfur are also low. A balanced fertilizer will be a good candidate, but you mentioned zoysia. Zoysia doesnt love a lot of nitrogen (from what I've been told). This means that you should look into separate rates of products to apply independently. Check the Soil Remediation Guide for some options.

Maryland has some restrictions in regards to phosphorous. Check the local laws around it.


----------



## Ironman77 (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks @g-man. If I've done the math right, I think I can satisfy the P by 2 bag rate applications of milorganite over the summer, which would also comply with Maryland law. The should give me very close to 1 lb/k of P. My thought for the K was to obtain some 0-0-50, and apply in 4 monthly applications at 0.75 lb/k. The sulfur in the sulfate of potash should help with the S deficiency as well. That would leave me with room to do a nitrogen blitz in the fall.

Does this make sense? In addition, when is the best time to apply calcitic lime? Is it in the fall? Should I do separate apps or all at once?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think you need more P than 2 bag of milo. Plus milo will give your zoysia more nitrogen. Pottasium with SOP is great, but go with 2lb of SOP/ksqft (1lb of P/ksqft) monthly for this year and likely next. Apply lime today if possible.


----------



## Ironman77 (Aug 27, 2019)

I just got my 2021 soil test from Waypoint, so I thought I would share the results to determine what progress (if any) I made in improving my soil last year.

Ph - Went up 0.1 from 6.3 to 6.4
P - up to low end of optimum range
K - still very low, but better than the last test
Ca up slightly, Mg down
Sulfur and Boron still low
Iron still off the charts high

So what did I apply last year? CarbonX and calcitic lime in the spring, Monthly apps of SOP of 1 lb per 1K, Milo monthly during the summer, starter fert when I did my overseed in the fall, followed by urea in the fall. I did not topdress with compost last year, but tried to always mulch mow, so I'd like to think that accounted for the increase in organic matter.

I did start using humic acid last year, but I'm not sure what effect, if any, that had on the test.

I plan on throwing down the calcitic lime this month, prior to an overseed of my backyard this spring. Temp is right to apply pre-emergent, and I have some granular prodiamine I will use in the front and on the sides. I'll spray tenacity at seed down in the back. Looks like I need to continue the monthly apps of SOP, and probably increase the ratio. I'll probably continue to throw in some humic acid in the mix this year.

Any thoughts?


----------

